

Tell PG: The HN down-vote feature is broken. - citizenkeys

The Hacker News down-vote feature is broken with this new "not showing the votes" thing.  There's no indication of the number of up-votes, but down-voted items automatically draw negative attention by changing color.  The changing color just creates a mob mentality that results in more downvotes.  I'm certain that if a down-voted item didn't change color that it wouldn't draw attention that results in additional downvotes.  Right now, the only remedy is to copy the down-voted comment, delete it, and then paste it as new to avoid the different color.
======
worldvoyageur
I understand the sentiment, but I actually like how the fading of down-voted
comments functions at present. Morbid curiosity often causes me to highlight
severely down-voted items to see what was said.

Plus, I'll sometimes up-vote a down-voted item simply because I share your
distaste at what appears to have been a harsh mob reaction. Absent the fade
signal, I'd not have known my vote was required to help in some small way
rebalance the scales of karmic justice.

